# Line X today



## sirbeigealot (Jun 9, 2011)

I am leaving in an hour to get my aluminum boat's interior sprayed with Line X.
I am still unsure about the color.
I am leaning towards either gray or blue.
I gotta stay with a color that will stay cool in the sun.
Any last minute suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## T-MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess it would be more of personal prefference. But whatever you do be sure to upload some pictures for us tin boaters to see.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lighter colors will be cooler, but more reflective and hard on the eyes. I'd stay neutral and in the mid tone to slightly lighter range of any color you decide on.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jun 9, 2011)

tan man


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 9, 2011)

I left my boat at the shop, it's getting done now.
The guy was explaining to me that colors do not have much influence on heat, he said that the properties in Line X act as a barrier to prevent the Sun from heating up the metal underneath.
He went on to say that he could take two white trucks, and spray black line x in one of them, and leave them in the hot sun, and the one with black line x would be cooler than the white metal.
So he talked me into going with the color that I had originally wanted, charcoal gray.
So I've got my fingers crossed, I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 9, 2011)

sirbeigealot said:


> I left my boat at the shop, it's getting done now.
> The guy was explaining to me that colors do not have much influence on heat, he said that the properties in Line X act as a barrier to prevent the Sun from heating up the metal underneath.
> He went on to say that he could take two white trucks, and spray black line x in one of them, and leave them in the hot sun, and the one with black line x would be cooler than the white metal.
> So he talked me into going with the color that I had originally wanted, charcoal gray.
> So I've got my fingers crossed, I'll post pics when I can.



That's the color I would have gone with, but....I'd need proof of his claims before I could believe him. :wink:


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 9, 2011)

fender66 said:


> sirbeigealot said:
> 
> 
> > I left my boat at the shop, it's getting done now.
> ...



Well, he is an older man who seemed to have alot of experience in the field, and he ahs done alot of boats (alot of Line X dealers do not do boats) and everything he said made sense, and I figured that since all of the colors cost the same, he really had no reason to steer me to any particular color. I believed him when he said that it is a common misconception that lighter colors are cooler...


----------



## fender66 (Jun 9, 2011)

sirbeigealot said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > sirbeigealot said:
> ...



Oh...don't get me wrong. I'm NOT saying he's wrong.....I'm just saying that I'd need proof. That's all.


----------



## Brine (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds good. 

I think another misconception I disproved was that having a white coating would be "blinding". Not to me at least. I don't even notice it. That might be because when I'm on the front deck, I don't have alot of it around me like a wider boat may. Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 9, 2011)

Fender,
I agree with you, I wish there was some kind of proof. I looked all over the internet and couldn't find anything on the different colors.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 9, 2011)

Brine said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I think another misconception I disproved was that having a white coating would be "blinding". Not to me at least. I don't even notice it. That might be because when I'm on the front deck, I don't have alot of it around me like a wider boat may. Looking forward to seeing the finished product!



Thanks Brine, hope it looks good!


----------



## Brine (Jun 9, 2011)

Check out the last pages of my build and see for yourself. 8)


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 9, 2011)

Brine said:


> Check out the last pages of my build and see for yourself. 8)




Looks great!
https://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww216/closetfisherman/Paint/P3140423.jpg


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 9, 2011)

I called the Line X guy awhile ago...he said that he ran into a little problem.
He said that he had to add a "5/15" primer, meaning that he has to prime it and wait 5 hours, then line it within 15 hours. So the boat won't be ready until tomorrow.
I'll have to pick it up after work.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pictures of the finish!

I went a combination of cheap and expensive. The outside hull was painted using Interlux primer and paint. The inside was done with Rustoleum primer and paint. The wooden seating areas and floors were done with non-skid cement paint. I don't know how well the floors will hold up, but it was cheap!


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 10, 2011)

nomowork said:


> Can't wait to see the pictures of the finish!
> 
> I went a combination of cheap and expensive. The outside hull was painted using Interlux primer and paint. The inside was done with Rustoleum primer and paint. The wooden seating areas and floors were done with non-skid cement paint. I don't know how well the floors will hold up, but it was cheap!



Sounds good...
If this wasn't my Dad's old boat, I wouldn't be spending this kind of money on it. :wink:


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 10, 2011)

The Line X shop's sprayer is down...they still haven't sprayed my boat, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 12, 2011)

sirbeigealot said:


> The Line X shop's sprayer is down...they still haven't sprayed my boat, maybe tomorrow.




Tick-tock...Tick-tock...Tick-tock...Tick-tock...Tick-tock...Tick-tock!


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 12, 2011)

fender66 said:


> sirbeigealot said:
> 
> 
> > The Line X shop's sprayer is down...they still haven't sprayed my boat, maybe tomorrow.
> ...



Exactly!
I dropped it off Thursday morning, fully expecting to pick it up that afternoon.
When I didn't hear from them I called, and the guy tells me that the sprayer is down and that they are waiting for a repairman.
I didn't call yesterday because I figured that if it was done he'd call me to get the boat out of the way.

Looks like I may not be able to get it until my next day off which is Thursday again.
The only reason I haven't picked up the boat and gone elsewhere is because he is alot cheaper than all of the other dealers I contacted.


----------



## autinboat (Jun 12, 2011)

With the 5/15 primer didn't you say they have to wait 5 hours then line it WITHIN 15 hours? Looks like they might have missed their window.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw a fiberglass boat that was sprayed with black line x and it was hotter than hades in that boat. you could hold your hand out and feel the heat coming off the boat as you ran your hand over the boat. I hope like heck you do not have these problems. I wish I had my digital thermomoter with me that day. I would love to have been able to give actual numbers on with and with out temps.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 13, 2011)

Some of these posts regarding heat crack me up. It's always the guys from Georgia and Texas saying dark colors get too hot, and guys from northern states (like me) saying it doesn't make a bit of difference. 

I had black carpet in my old boat and it was no hotter than any other color carpet. And I'm outrageously sensitive to heat. A change in 5 degrees will just about dehydrate me (and most of the males on my mom's side).


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 13, 2011)

autinboat said:


> With the 5/15 primer didn't you say they have to wait 5 hours then line it WITHIN 15 hours? Looks like they might have missed their window.



Yea, he told me that he's going to have to primer it again...oh well.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok I called Line X today, he's still waiting for part to come in, they're suppose to be in tommorrow morning. So hopefully it'll get done tomorrow.
Also, I kept hearing that dark colors will get hot, and I finally gave in to the pressure, so I told him to change it to light gray.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 13, 2011)

Well today I took my digital therm. and tested the dark color theory. And YES darker colors ARE hotter. By as much as 15 degrees. That is carpet. Gelcoat is more like 40+ degrees different. I had a black and white boat he and the black was 142 degrees while the white was around 100. I do not have a line x boat or a truck bead, but I will try going to the local walmart and see what temps I can get there.


----------



## Brine (Jun 13, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Some of these posts regarding heat crack me up. It's always the guys from Georgia and Texas saying dark colors get too hot, and guys from northern states (like me) saying it doesn't make a bit of difference.



I'm guessing the reason why is because it's typically 20 degrees hotter in GA and most parts of TX than MI for the majority of the year. I'm not sure how many days it gets over 90 in MI each year, but we're closing in on 30 days of +90* weather here, and the hot months aren't even here yet. The folks who live with the heat should be considered a fairly reliable authority on the subject. The reality is, if it's a sunny 75 degrees out, it doesn't matter if you're wearing a black or white shirt, or what color your boat deck is. 75 degrees isn't hot. Do the same when it's 95, and I promise you you'll feel a difference, and so will the deck of the boat. That said, I suspect that's why you have a different perspective on it. 

Nobody around here mentions it being hot until 85+ degrees, but I digress..... You guys are the authorities on cold :lol: 

Because trust me, once it drops below 50 around here, it's freezing. :roll:


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 14, 2011)

huntinfool said:


> Well today I took my digital therm. and tested the dark color theory. And YES darker colors ARE hotter. By as much as 15 degrees. That is carpet. Gelcoat is more like 40+ degrees different. I had a black and white boat he and the black was 142 degrees while the white was around 100. I do not have a line x boat or a truck bead, but I will try going to the local walmart and see what temps I can get there.



That is interesting.
I hope that you can get some numbers on the Line X.
The only person who told me that the color didn't matter was this particular dealer. All of the other dealers I spoke with said that colors make a difference.
I'm still not sure when it comes to line X.
This one guy might be right, but somehow I feel safer going with the lighter color.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 14, 2011)

Brine said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these posts regarding heat crack me up. It's always the guys from Georgia and Texas saying dark colors get too hot, and guys from northern states (like me) saying it doesn't make a bit of difference.
> ...



I know it can get hot here in California, not as humid, but the sun does beat down pretty good.


----------



## Zum (Jun 14, 2011)

Brine said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these posts regarding heat crack me up. It's always the guys from Georgia and Texas saying dark colors get too hot, and guys from northern states (like me) saying it doesn't make a bit of difference.
> ...


LOL...it's only 56 degrees here right now.
Yesterday I had to start alittle fire to get the chill out the house and they say we were supposed to have a hot dry summer.
Well to be fair it's not summer yet....


----------



## moloch16 (Jun 14, 2011)

sirbeigealot said:


> That is interesting.
> I hope that you can get some numbers on the Line X.
> The only person who told me that the color didn't matter was this particular dealer. All of the other dealers I spoke with said that colors make a difference.
> I'm still not sure when it comes to line X.
> This one guy might be right, but somehow I feel safer going with the lighter color.



I don't think that guy can defeat the basic laws of physics no matter how hard he tries. A dark color will ALWAYS get hotter than a light color because it absorbs more energy from the sun and that energy is converted to heat. A light color reflects a lot of the light energy from the sun and therefore will not get as hot.

You won't find a black t-shirt in my drawer for just this reason. In the summer I ALWAYS wear white. White shirt, white hat, etc keeps me that much cooler.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 14, 2011)

moloch16 said:


> sirbeigealot said:
> 
> 
> > That is interesting.
> ...


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 14, 2011)

Sir big. FIrst off let me say that I in no way meant to trash your thread. AND I in no way meant to discredit what you were told. Yes I live in Texas and we were 100 degrees yesterday and today. We are in a drought and have been over 90 degrees for 30+ days with no rain. Add to that humidity of 80% or more and yes we know hot. I went outside today to get some temps and well work got in the way. I will try again tomorrow. I can tell you that I have a customer who has a bedliner type spray on his steering wheel and I will use it for some temps. Darker colors do absorb more energy and that is heat. A black car in Texas will burn your arm if you touch it. Yes We have a long summer and the hot days are not even here. I painted skid no more on the deck of my boat. It comes in a medium gray, and they said that it can be lightened. So I added 1 qt. of white and it is a very pale gray, but really looks white. I can walk on it barefoot from sun up until about 10-11am and then it is too hot to stand on comfortably....and that is an almost white color. Check you car and check your boat and see how hot they are during the hottest part of the day. 

I am not trying to discourage you or put what you are doing down. I just hate to see someone put black or even a dark color in their boat. My boat is olive green and faded in most parts and in the heat of the day you can hardly put your hand on it. 

What ever you do, Please do not let my post discourage you if that is what your wanting to do. What temps you see in your area may not even bother you with a black floor. But I will say that in Texas, that would be a major no no.

Good luck, and I will try and get those temps for you tomorrow.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think the guys was just misplacing that the epoxy material will act like an insulator vs. painted metal. Hot is hot, even white beach sand burns bare feet in the afternoon of a warm day.

Jamie


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 14, 2011)

huntinfool said:


> Sir big. FIrst off let me say that I in no way meant to trash your thread. AND I in no way meant to discredit what you were told. Yes I live in Texas and we were 100 degrees yesterday and today. We are in a drought and have been over 90 degrees for 30+ days with no rain. Add to that humidity of 80% or more and yes we know hot. I went outside today to get some temps and well work got in the way. I will try again tomorrow. I can tell you that I have a customer who has a bedliner type spray on his steering wheel and I will use it for some temps. Darker colors do absorb more energy and that is heat. A black car in Texas will burn your arm if you touch it. Yes We have a long summer and the hot days are not even here. I painted skid no more on the deck of my boat. It comes in a medium gray, and they said that it can be lightened. So I added 1 qt. of white and it is a very pale gray, but really looks white. I can walk on it barefoot from sun up until about 10-11am and then it is too hot to stand on comfortably....and that is an almost white color. Check you car and check your boat and see how hot they are during the hottest part of the day.
> 
> I am not trying to discourage you or put what you are doing down. I just hate to see someone put black or even a dark color in their boat. My boat is olive green and faded in most parts and in the heat of the day you can hardly put your hand on it.
> 
> ...



I never felt that you were trashing anything.
I just decided, after talking to other Line X dealers and some other people, that I would be better off with a lighter gray.
I appreciate your input!


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 14, 2011)

Ranchero50 said:


> I think the guys was just misplacing that the epoxy material will act like an insulator vs. painted metal. Hot is hot, even white beach sand burns bare feet in the afternoon of a warm day.
> 
> Jamie



I understand that.
Perhaps he has a point, in that he was saying that the Line X material actually prevents or retards the Sun's ability to heat up the metal underneath...I can see what he is saying, but I can also see that in general, lighter colors do tend to stay cooler.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep, I painted the inside of my truck project with a mixture of Coolseal brand white roofing paint and a gallon of microscopic glass balls (poor mans lizard skin). It made a huge difference in heat resistance vs. just the painted metal.

Jamie


----------



## optaylor823 (Jun 15, 2011)

I know I am late to the party, but I will give you my opinion on a light grey Line-X. The only time mine is ever to hot to touch is when I take the boat cover off in the afternoons. Once I drive about 45 minutes to the water it is not that bad. I can take my wife and kids on the water and they never complain about it. They usually go bare foot on the boat. I am sure you will be happier with a lighter color and maybe a little cooler to the touch. When they first sprayed mine the sprayed it in a sand color, but I had then change it to light grey. The sand color would have been nice, because you would never see the dirt once dried, because it would just blend it. It is not that much of a deal since I can just hose the boat off. You are also lucky they are telling you just a few days. They had my boat for about a week, since it was such a big project and they had to work it in between doing trucks. I almost forgot to mention. After you have it spayed and have gaps in the lids and there is no carpet to keep them from slamming down. The best thing I found was to go to a hardware store and get some window or door weather stripping and put down, so the lids hit on it instead of slamming down.
Here is a few pics of my Line-X boat.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 15, 2011)

optaylor823 said:


> I know I am late to the party, but I will give you my opinion on a light grey Line-X. The only time mine is ever to hot to touch is when I take the boat cover off in the afternoons. Once I drive about 45 minutes to the water it is not that bad. I can take my wife and kids on the water and they never complain about it. They usually go bare foot on the boat. I am sure you will be happier with a lighter color and maybe a little cooler to the touch. When they first sprayed mine the sprayed it in a sand color, but I had then change it to light grey. The sand color would have been nice, because you would never see the dirt once dried, because it would just blend it. It is not that much of a deal since I can just hose the boat off. You are also lucky they are telling you just a few days. They had my boat for about a week, since it was such a big project and they had to work it in between doing trucks. I almost forgot to mention. After you have it spayed and have gaps in the lids and there is no carpet to keep them from slamming down. The best thing I found was to go to a hardware store and get some window or door weather stripping and put down, so the lids hit on it instead of slamming down.
> Here is a few pics of my Line-X boat.



Wow, it looks great...I hope mine looks that good.
Unfortunately it IS taking over a week for me...the Line X guy is waiting for a part to come in, his sprayer is down. My boats been at his shop since last Thursday.


----------



## Mojo^ (Jun 15, 2011)

To Line X just the inside (no seats or decks) of a 1442, approximately what would they charge?


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 15, 2011)

Mojo^ said:


> To Line X just the inside (no seats or decks) of a 1442, approximately what would they charge?



I don't know what a 1442 is, but I have a 14 footer with the three bench seats.
I think the typical price for my boat is about 700.00 average, based on the calls I made.
I am getting it done for about 450.00, which is why I am willing to wait for the guy to fix his sprayer!


----------



## optaylor823 (Jun 15, 2011)

If I remember correctly they said I had around 650 sq/ft to spray and they charged me $1000 and that was me doing all the prep work. I had to tear out the old carpet, get all the old glue off the aluminum and smooth out any places I wanted smoothed out. My boat is 16' long and 66" wide at the bottom.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 16, 2011)

optaylor823 said:


> If I remember correctly they said I had around 650 sq/ft to spray and they charged me $1000 and that was me doing all the prep work. I had to tear out the old carpet, get all the old glue off the aluminum and smooth out any places I wanted smoothed out. My boat is 16' long and 66" wide at the bottom.



I also had to prep it myself, I don't know what they would've charged otherwise.


----------



## TTSam (Jun 16, 2011)

I was also told it would be $1000.00 to do the outside of my 1542. I wanted the bottom and sides done with the nongrit Line-x. I also would have had to do all the prep. I went with steelflex $65.00. I am doing the inside of mine with Durabak and Hydro-turf for about $250.00.
$450 is a decent price!


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 16, 2011)

TTSam said:


> I was also told it would be $1000.00 to do the outside of my 1542. I wanted the bottom and sides done with the nongrit Line-x. I also would have had to do all the prep. I went with steelflex $65.00. I am doing the inside of mine with Durabak and Hydro-turf for about $250.00.
> $450 is a decent price!



Yea, it was by the far the best price I could find.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 16, 2011)

Sir big,

Here are some numbers in MY area in Texas. Today we reached 100 or 101. A stainless steering wheel read, 125 d and a bedliner covered one (black) read 147d.

Now for some real shockers. 
White gelcoat 126 d
Black gelcoat 161 d

As I was saying (or trying to say) darlker colors are going to be hotter. Now if your in a norther state and your high temps are not that severe, then this may not make much of a difference. However here, it makes a big diff. Again I was not trying to say anything negative against your thread, and I will not banter back and forth with those that posted earlier, I am just stating facts!

Hope you get your boat back soon and I look forward to seeing the pics.!


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 16, 2011)

huntinfool said:


> Sir big,
> 
> Here are some numbers in MY area in Texas. Today we reached 100 or 101. A stainless steering wheel read, 125 d and a bedliner covered one (black) read 147d.
> 
> ...



I hope he remembered that I changed it to light gray.
I still haven't heard anything from him...


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 17, 2011)

I finally got my boat back today from Line X.
Remember when I said that I hoped that he didn't forget to spray it "light gray?"
Well, he forgot.
Here's what it looks like:






Yes, it's charcoal gray...I saw it and I was suprised, but I felt that it was kinda late to do anything about it, and he only charged me 363.00, even cheaper than the 400.00 he had quoted.






My son thinks it looks great, and I like it also.
Hopefully it won't get that hot.
The edges are kinda shabby, they didn't trim the edges properly, but overall its a great job for the price.

This is a pic of the new plywood I will be installing...I'm sitting on the bowed piece to keep it down:






For the price I am very satisfied. It IS the color I originally wanted, I hope it doesn't get too hot!


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome! I really like it. I also really like the color of the wood. Looks great and I think you will be very satisfied. BTW what part of the country are you in?


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 17, 2011)

huntinfool said:


> Awesome! I really like it. I also really like the color of the wood. Looks great and I think you will be very satisfied. BTW what part of the country are you in?




Thank you.
I'm in Southern California, about an hour from the beach. I prefer ocean fishing, so I'm hoping to use the boat in the bay areas.


----------



## Brine (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks good!

Sorry to hear it isn't the color you were expecting, but I think you'll be happy having it on the boat anyways. 

Hope to see some ocean pics from the tin someday!


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 17, 2011)

Brine said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Sorry to hear it isn't the color you were expecting, but I think you'll be happy having it on the boat anyways.
> 
> Hope to see some ocean pics from the tin someday!




Thanks!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 17, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Awesome!



Thank you.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks fine, a nice bimini top will keep you cooler and the water will suck some of the heat out of the hull. Might be worth while to paint the gunnel cap a matching flat grey to keep the sun glare down.

Enjoy the boat.
Jamie


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks great Man! I really wanted to do Line-X on the inside of mine, but need the carpet to cover my awesome gaps on the deck :wink:


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 18, 2011)

Ranchero50 said:


> Looks fine, a nice bimini top will keep you cooler and the water will suck some of the heat out of the hull. Might be worth while to paint the gunnel cap a matching flat grey to keep the sun glare down.
> 
> Enjoy the boat.
> Jamie



I found a gray bimini top for 175.00 on Craigslist, never been used, will fit my boat, and my wife is giving me a hard time about buying it.  

Regarding the gunnel cap...what is exactly is that?


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 18, 2011)

SVOMike86 said:


> Looks great Man! I really wanted to do Line-X on the inside of mine, but need the carpet to cover my awesome gaps on the deck :wink:



Thanks!


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 18, 2011)

The gunnel cap is just the top of the sides of your boat, the part in your pic that is blinding everyone that looks at your sweet Line-X 

By the way, I glanced thru the thread real quick and didn't see it, how big is your boat? It looks huge (but then again the only V-hull Im used to is 12ft.) That thing would be _perfect_ in the inlets here and Chesapeake bay on a not too rough day...


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 18, 2011)

SVOMike86 said:


> The gunnel cap is just the top of the sides of your boat, the part in your pic that is blinding everyone that looks at your sweet Line-X




lol...I thought the contrast looked sexy...

Yea, I could tone that down a bit.
I could have had them spray it, but I wanted some kind of contrast on the inside.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 18, 2011)

sirbeigealot said:


> lol...I thought the contrast looked sexy...



Oh, don't me wrong. I agree... :lol:


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 18, 2011)

Just explain that the bimini will keep the skin cancer to a minimum  

I painted my cap that same as the interior (textured sand colored paint) because it kept giving me a glare headache.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 18, 2011)

Ranchero50 said:


> Just explain that the bimini will keep the skin cancer to a minimum
> 
> I painted my cap that same as the interior (textured sand colored paint) because it kept giving me a glare headache.



My wife gave in...she told me that the bimini top would be my Father's day gift.
I already went down and picked it up.
I paid 160.00 for it, it's dark gray, matches the Line X.
It's in new condition, a Sunbrella.
I'll try to get a pic of it later.

I'll look into painting the cap eventually.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 18, 2011)

sirbeigealot said:


> My wife gave in...she told me that the bimini top would be my Father's day gift.
> I already went down and picked it up.
> I paid 160.00 for it, it's dark gray, matches the Line X.
> It's in new condition, a Sunbrella.
> ...



Nice!!!!!!!!!!!

You won't regret the top (or umbrella for that matter). 

I think my bimini top from my fiberglass boat will fit the aluminum hull.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 18, 2011)

That looks sweet!!! How much weight did it add to the boat? I'm really likeing it but weight is an issue for my rig. Need to keep it as light as possible.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 18, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> That looks sweet!!! How much weight did it add to the boat? I'm really likeing it but weight is an issue for my rig. Need to keep it as light as possible.



I believe that Line X weighs .7 pounds per square foot.
I believe it adds about 50 pounds to a boat like ours, give or take a few pounds.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks, thats a lot less than I thought. May have to consider that when it comes time. Its gonna cost me 150 or so for carpet plus adhesive. Add in my time and it will be pretty close to the cost of Line X. My boat is a bit smaller than yours too so maybe a little cheaper. Looks good!! Keep us updated on the heat issue.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 19, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Thanks, thats a lot less than I thought. May have to consider that when it comes time. Its gonna cost me 150 or so for carpet plus adhesive. Add in my time and it will be pretty close to the cost of Line X. My boat is a bit smaller than yours too so maybe a little cheaper. Looks good!! Keep us updated on the heat issue.



If you do go with Line X, call every line x dealer within 100 miles of you for estimates.
I called all over, and all of the quotes were between 700 and 800.00.
I found one place that quoted me 400 or 450.00, and ended up charging 363.00.
So I would really take some time to call around.


----------



## optaylor823 (Jun 19, 2011)

The color can be changed with out much problem as long as you have not put everything back in the boat. The sprayed mine a sand color, but took it back to have it grey and only took a couple of days for them to get to it. I agree on calling around, because I had one place quote me 1600 and the place that did the job only charged me 1000. Also as far as weight they said the only added about 60lbs to my boat and like I said they said I had around 650 square feet to spray. You boat looks great and you will never regret it.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 20, 2011)

optaylor823 said:


> The color can be changed with out much problem as long as you have not put everything back in the boat. The sprayed mine a sand color, but took it back to have it grey and only took a couple of days for them to get to it. I agree on calling around, because I had one place quote me 1600 and the place that did the job only charged me 1000. Also as far as weight they said the only added about 60lbs to my boat and like I said they said I had around 650 square feet to spray. You boat looks great and you will never regret it.



Thanks, I think I'll be happy with it.
I'va already attached the new plywood seats and hardware, and my son in law came over and installed my bimini top...I found one on Craigslist in new condition, also gray.
Hope to get some pics up soon.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 22, 2011)

Any more pics?


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 22, 2011)

huntinfool said:


> Any more pics?



I will have some pics by tomorrow, gotta get my son to take em (my camera won't download)
I am installing new braces on the bench seats.
I installed a bimini top, it's lookin' real nice.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 23, 2011)

Here are the latest pics, I just got done putting the braces on the seats.
My son in law and I installed the bimini top on Sunday.





















I still have to get some swivel seats. Everyone who has seen the boat is telling me not to add seats, just one in the back for steering. They say that they'll just get in the way.
I'm not sure yet, I'll get one in back for sure, maybe one more up front.
Also don't know how the bimini is going to work out when fishing, but we'll see.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice!

You won't regret the top. It may get in the way when the bite is hot, but when it's slow, you'll appreciate it.

I left the stern bench empty and only put one seat each in the middle of the front and center benches. When steering with the tiller, I want to be able to move rather quickly just in case. I guess it comes from my sailing days as quick movements were very necessary. We want the seats for comfort when the fishing is slow. I made sure the seats I bought have very good "bottom" end padding!


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 24, 2011)

nomowork said:


> Nice!
> 
> You won't regret the top. It may get in the way when the bite is hot, but when it's slow, you'll appreciate it.
> 
> I left the stern bench empty and only put one seat each in the middle of the front and center benches. When steering with the tiller, I want to be able to move rather quickly just in case. I guess it comes from my sailing days as quick movements were very necessary. We want the seats for comfort when the fishing is slow. I made sure the seats I bought have very good "bottom" end padding!



That makes sense regarding the seat.
I'll be working on the boat this weekend, maybe I'll be able to decide on seats by Sunday :roll:


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 24, 2011)

I would buy the best and most comfortable seat you can afford since that's where you'll be for hours on end while fishing. I ended up with a pair of Tempress lowbacks, oddball color of green and tan but great price of $70 for the pair from the manufacturer off eBay. Well and truely worth every penny after the standard Wise seats I had. You still end up with a bit of swamp arse if it's over 90` out but I digress.

These are the highback version from the same seller:
https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BOAT-SEAT-BOAT-SEATS-NAVISTYLE-TEMPRESS-WHITE-GRAY-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem3a67688d13QQitemZ250843008275QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear

Jamie


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 24, 2011)

Ranchero50 said:


> I would buy the best and most comfortable seat you can afford since that's where you'll be for hours on end while fishing. I ended up with a pair of Tempress lowbacks, oddball color of green and tan but great price of $70 for the pair from the manufacturer off eBay. Well and truely worth every penny after the standard Wise seats I had. You still end up with a bit of swamp arse if it's over 90` out but I digress.
> 
> These are the highback version from the same seller:
> https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BOAT-SEAT-BOAT-SEATS-NAVISTYLE-TEMPRESS-WHITE-GRAY-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem3a67688d13QQitemZ250843008275QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear
> ...



Those are nice seats.
Bass pro has something similar, but prob. very expensive.
I'll look around and see what I can find.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Big, the boat looks great. I really like the top. LOTS of shade. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 25, 2011)

huntinfool said:


> Hey Big, the boat looks great. I really like the top. LOTS of shade. Keep the pics coming.



Thanks,
Ill be working on it some more this weekend.


----------

